# Cabinet Humidor I built



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

I was flipping though a few websites looking at humadors got stuck on a cabinet humador and decided that the price was more then I wanted to spend so I decided to just build one

I have gotten tons of great information from this site so I thought I would share some pictures. I threw all the pictures up to my website.
http://digitaldeluge.net/humidor.html

The exterior cabinet is white pine. I got the boards alredy joined and finished on both sides from Lows. They were close enough to the sizes i wanted to use i just used them as is except for the top and bottm which only requred taking a small slice out of the middle basicly with a table saw. They are fastened togeather with Titebond III and coutersunk screws. I used a new wood filler by elmers that has real wood fibers in it that is nearly invisiable with the stain. I placed the bottm 1/2" up so the cabient will still be stable if ever placed on carpet.

I coated the interior of the white pine cabinet with a spray varnish. I was extremely happy with its performance it dried with no trace of Oder. I got a little over zellous with it even and fogged up the gerage. I was wearing a full resporator and did not even relize untell I steped back and relized the gerage was in a haze. Good thing I covered the Bikes!

The door was created by using 4" boards. Initaly i was going to route a grove for the glass however I decided to just to the spanish cedar lining on the door as the grove and purcased glass of the same thickness.

The hinges are aculy gate hinges. The dimands that apear to be decrative are actuly the holes that were inteded for the bolts. I just used them as decrotive and drilled new holes. The mounting screws i could not find in black so they are painted with enamel hobby paint that matched the hinges nicely.
The interior is lined with Spanish Cedar I got it localy in 3/4 they were sold as verying leinghts and widths but I bicked out ones that were all basicly 7". I had them riped into 2 thinner boards by somone who does millwork localy as the supplier did not do mill work. I sourced the spansih cedar by searching for wood and lumber and hardwood in google maps along with my city. It took about 7 calls to find a place that caried it.

The Spanish cedar lining Was initialy held in place with small amounts of Titebond III. After the glue dryed and the shelves were in I aded some stainless steel finish nails.

Supports for the shelves are held in place with coutersunk screws. The front boards of the shlves have a slot in them I made with a table saw. The boards fit snugly in the grove but not too snugly so expansion will not be a issue. They are fastend to the back support with 1 stainless steel nail each. the shelves are 1" wide spaced 1" apart
The top and bottm of the cabient have false bottms and cealings. Its basicly the same materal as the shelf but with groved boards with mitered corners fastend arround the boards. They are held in place with Titebond III. The top has a false cealing that is removable and space for a Theromo Electic Cooler if it becomes nessacary in the summer.

The humidity is controlled by a Cigar Oasis II with the accessory fan kit both accessory fans are mounted half way up in on the left and right sides blowing up they are 30 mm fans

The blue bands on the left and right is a blue rope light. It provides a really nice blue glow when the room lights are low, however my camera does not agree with it and only captures the red glow from the Cigar Oasis display. It is turned off and on / dimmed by remote control. The remote control is a X-10 device controler. I just picked up a new lamp module.

To do's:
1) Get a temperature gauge / hygrometer
2) Fill cabinet with Cigars : )

Any questions / comments / suggestions are appreciated.

Cheers! -Jon


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like a great project and well thought out. But, boy youre gonna catch hell for not posting pics


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sounds like a great project and well thought out. But, boy youre gonna catch hell for not posting pics


When I went to go post this initaly I wasent able to post pictures. So i just saved everything I typed and put all the pictures on my website. Insted of making the post even longer I figured its easyer to just give you the link to my website sence they are alredy up on there.

Cheers -Jon


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

:high five:

That thing rocks. Seeing this tempts me to convert my old gun cabinet...

Nicely done!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice. Looks awesome. Good work.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## bigluelok (Jan 6, 2010)

nice i need to try and build one.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job Jon. Now to fill er up.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

You did a hell of a job on that cabinet. You have to be proud of that. One of my resolutions is to get a cabinet humidor this year.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that's my size!!! Great Job dude! Now pictures when you fill it up, we like pictures. :thumb:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Wow Jon!!! You did a real nice job there!!! Your quite the Bob Vila arent you!:thumb: 

You should be proud of that thing!:nod:


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks amazing! Awesome job.


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you for all the great replys. I grabed a Acurite temp/thermo so part 1 of my to do's are done now on to filling it.



zeavran1 said:


> You did a hell of a job on that cabinet. You have to be proud of that. One of my resolutions is to get a cabinet humidor this year.


Its easer then you think. The inside cedar took the logest. Using the pre finished (baiscly pre sized) white pine sheets from lows made it so the construction of the white pine box only took a few hours.

All you really need tool wise for this project is a table saw electric drill and a chop saw.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

Great job. Are you taking orders?


----------



## kostasgr (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice work! I was thinking of building something similar. Very nice guide.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nicely done, it looks great!


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

confednet said:


> Great job. Are you taking orders?


Hehe nope sorry. I will be glad to help you with any advice or specific questions on how I did it though. Its easyer then you think and verry enjoyable!

:banana:Just becareful of your fingers, on the table saw expecialy!:banana:


----------



## SmokinGun22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow GREAT job! I like your idea about the blue rope lights bet that looks very nice calling you to come have a cigar lol
:thumb:


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah that's as good as it gets - outstanding.
jp


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

damn that looks flawless. Sweet i was planning on building one myself but haven't gotten around to do so. I do have wood shop that i can use totally free of charge just need to provide the materials. The only thing stopping me is how big and what style am i looking for, still drawing out blueprints in my head. Yours is looks so awesome, congratulations on the project.


----------

